# Info on The Hundred Club of Massachusetts / Rhode Island



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

While I was down in RI over the weekend, I heard a radio commercial promoting the Hundred Club, a non-profit organization providing benifits to the families of LEO / FF LOD deaths.

Anyone have any info on them?
Are they a legit. corporation? Anyone donate to them?

I found contact info for both the RI and MA chapters, but neither have web sites that i could find. 

Any info would be appreciated...


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

From the time I was a kid, it was a well known story (don't know how true) that having one of their plaques (used to be bronze, attached to one of the license plate bolts) was a "free pass" if stopped for a MV infraction.

It was supposed to be a fund-raising org. collecting money to help families of fallen officers.

I have no first-hand knowledge of the org. I know that there are some websites that list expenses vs. amount given to cause that the charity represents . . . some of these numbers are shocking, so it pays to check before donating.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

LenS";p="70327 said:


> From the time I was a kid, it was a well known story (don't know how true) that having one of their plaques (used to be bronze, attached to one of the license plate bolts) was a "free pass" if stopped for a MV infraction.
> 
> It was supposed to be a fund-raising org. collecting money to help families of fallen officers.
> 
> I have no first-hand knowledge of the org. I know that there are some websites that list expenses vs. amount given to cause that the charity represents . . . some of these numbers are shocking, so it pays to check before donating.


THATS WHAT THOSE ARE!

I see those blue/red 100 plaques the size of the FOP plaques on plates (the small ones), and never knew what they were for!

Ide rather not be part of that crap....


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

They all have badges that say 100 Club member also. My old landlord had one i was always like WTF is that all about. It had 100 Club and his name on it and where it would usually say Officer it said member. And had a state seal. It's pretty f'd up. I know nothing else about the "Organization"

Scott c:


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

They will take money from anyone!! They have the best of intentions but I have observed known sex offenders with the tag.


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

Curious EMT";p="70326 said:


> Any info would be appreciated...


O.K. 
Here's the Massachusetts Info:

MASSACHUSETTS

Club name:The Hundred Club of Mass. Inc.
President:Mr. Norman Knight
Club address:Ms. Peggy O'Connor
Executive Secretary
17 Gloucester St.
Boston, MA 02115
Club phone617) 536-4410
Club fax:
e-mail:
Year formed:1959
Benefit summary:$5,000 lump sum for Line of Duty death; $2,500 for non-LOD death;
$100 US bonds to children at Christmas; two weeks summer camp (up to 15); $1,500 for books per school year

Here's the Rhode Island Info:

RHODE ISLAND

Club name: 100 Club of Rhode Island, Inc.
President: Mr. Anthony Donatelli, Jr.
Club address: Mr. Frank N. DiMarzo
Executive Director
222 Chestnut St.
Providence, RI 02903
Club phone: (401) 421 2500
Club fax: (401) 421-4470
e-mail: 100clubri.com
Year formed: 1972
Benefit summary: $10,000 at time of death; $1,000 US bond annually for children to 18; $2,000 annual scholarship awards for children; 8 $2,000 scholarships for children of police and fire personnel (1/2 each); grants to police and fire departments for equipment when need is shown.

Note: Executive Director's phone: (401) 823 1983

+++++++++++++


----------

